# drive shaft on allroad



## 26pt2 (Jul 14, 2008)

I need to replace a driveshaft on 2.7T allroasd-- suggestions? cost? myself? where to get new Audi sourced driveshaft?


----------



## mechanicalmadness (Dec 10, 2011)

Out of curiosity why do you need to replace the whole drive shaft?


----------



## 26pt2 (Jul 14, 2008)

Actually, I misspoke on this. Not the whole driveshaft, but just a center section/part of it. I would need to reconfirm exactly the section (by one of the CV joints) with the shop(s). But, it has been verified by two separate trusted Audi shops.


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

034 motorsports sells just the center bearing/support.

Nevermind: Says not for allroad, only C5 A6


----------



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes I've heavily researched this and there's NO ONE that sells just the center support bearing. There's nothing special about the bearing, it's just the bracket. There's someone over at quattroworld that replaced his. He bought a similar "match" bearing/support made for another Audi and made/modified the bracket to work. With the cost of a new driveshaft, it's worth looking into. They're $$$


----------



## haygood (Sep 8, 2000)

Actually, he (me) bought a bearing from a 1992 to 1999 BMW 3-series (but not an M3), and it is working well. 

http://forums.quattroworld.com/allroad/msgs/96161.phtml


----------



## stratocu510 (May 29, 2012)

*034Motorsports actually does make a center driveshaft support now....*

http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...iveshaft-support-c5-audi-allroad-p-22634.html


----------

